# Looking for a Medical Coder/Biller -Tampa Bay area



## BJanePla (Feb 6, 2011)

*Looking for a Medical Biller position in Tampa Bay*

Willing to complete an externship or work as a volunteer in Health Information
Management to show my skills and gain experience.
Seeking a position in the Tampa Bay area,  willing to re-locate to Central or North 
Florida.    I am open to entry level positions in Medical Records, ROI,  Medical Front 
Office, or any organization that can use a skilled person with a background as a Unit Secretary.

My qualifications include over seven years experience in health care, administrative,
and patient service skills.  In addition, I am skilled as an Accounting Clerk and 
Medical Secretary. 

I have a passion for health care; and excel at facing various challenges, in addition 
to being efficient and dependable.

I would appreciate the opportunity to discuss with you in person, how my skills
and abilities can assist your facility.

Thank you for considering me,

Barbara J Pla, CPC-A


----------



## tburton (Oct 5, 2011)

*thank you for nothing*

i need a job..please someone help me


----------



## BJanePla (Oct 10, 2011)

"thank you for nothing" is very rude, "Im looking for a job" is also very rude.
This is my own posting in Resume Postings, like many others who are seeking 
employment, I am in the correct place. Please do your own posting of jobs
you are seeking.


----------



## deborahtuck2010 (Apr 24, 2013)

I am looking for Billing Manager with AAPC certification and/or several billing assistants for a new office that my company is opening in the Tampa area.  Let me know if you are interested and I will forward Prevue assessment and see if you qualify for interview on Monday. Email resume to synamedfl@gmail.com

Thanks,
Deborah Tuck, CPC
Regional Director of Billing/Coding Functions
Synamed, LLC


----------

